
Top Monospaced Fonts for Coding - ronaldsvilcins
https://www.ronaldsvilcins.com/2016/11/27/top-monospaced-fonts-for-coding
======
szferi137
This is a good collection of candidates. There are also
[https://app.programmingfonts.org/](https://app.programmingfonts.org/), which
helps you try them. While I like these lists what I'm missing from most of
them is some kind of evaluation criteria that helps to pick the most suitable
font for the user. Or at least a bit more description of what exactly the
problem that the designer tried to solve with a given typeface. Taking into
account that font preference can be quiet subjective.

